# UPS Issues



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

What does your amp meter say. With out knowing what the load is its possible that the power going out it adding extra load.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

nac's, ups's, and anything else that run on batteries sit around warehouses until they get purchased, bleeding electrons.

get em to send out new batteries or a replacement unit.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Have you checked the individual batteries to see if they are ok?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

That's not a real good UPS. Tripp Lite makes some good surge protectors but their UPS's are low end. (Kind of like Klein / pliers / meters.) But I've put a few in and inherited a few others and haven't come across that issue. 



The wattage should not change much on battery. The actual load is exactly the same at the same output voltage. The wattage should be the same internally - less volts but more amps before inverting - plus a little power lost in conversion, less than 10%. 



It could be that the indicators are malfunctioning and reporting wrong, or that the electronics are malfunctioning and it's losing way too much in conversion, you could figure it out with amp clamp or etc. But, either way it's malfunctioning, and I'd look for a replacement, and a different brand if you can swing it.


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

Check to see what all you're actually powering. I've seen CRTs, Laser printers and resistance style foot-warmers on a UPS.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Andyz23 said:


> +1


22 posts and 20 of them +1
2 'welcome to the forum'

yeah, riggggghhhhhht


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Andyz23 said:


> +1





emtnut said:


> 22 posts and 20 of them +1
> 2 'welcome to the forum'
> 
> yeah, riggggghhhhhht


and no profile filled out.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

emtnut said:


> 22 posts and 20 of them +1
> 2 'welcome to the forum'
> 
> yeah, riggggghhhhhht


Hidden links in post too...

Cheers
John


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

GrayHair said:


> Check to see what all you're actually powering. I've seen CRTs, Laser printers and resistance style foot-warmers on a UPS.


The load is all minimal network equipment. 

Total load consists of:
-8 channel NVR with 3 cameras
-8 channel PoE switch with 6 devices
-24 channel network switch
-router
-access point controller 
-cell phone booster (power brick is 12v 3 amps)

I will have to head back there and open the panel to stick an amp meter on it. 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

glen1971 said:


> Have you checked the individual batteries to see if they are ok?


I'll be requesting a replacement battery before taking the old one out to check it... I made a mistake when I bought this UPS... it has to be removed from the rack I'm using to access the battery compartment and if I'm doing that I might as well change the battery.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

splatz said:


> That's not a real good UPS. Tripp Lite makes some good surge protectors but their UPS's are low end. (Kind of like Klein / pliers / meters.) But I've put a few in and inherited a few others and haven't come across that issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I realized after using this tripp lite ups that they don't live up to the name like their surge protection does.

If I have to change it I'll be finding an APC UPS to avoid call backs. The only reason we installed a UPS is to keep the system online while the generator starts... if they ever install the generator.

I'll have to call tripp lite and the supply house on Monday and head back put there to check with an amp meter.

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

APCs are even worse. I’ve had them go on battery because input voltage was more than 5% out. Their remote network cards are terrible. And at least Tripplite has customer support.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

paulengr said:


> APCs are even worse. I’ve had them go on battery because input voltage was more than 5% out. Their remote network cards are terrible. And at least Tripplite has customer support.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Huh. I've heard nothing but great things about them. 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Huh. I've heard nothing but great things about them.


No no no. APC also sucks they just have better marketing. They have been the IT brand of choice since the 90's but it's really just proof that marketing is more important than physics with the IT crowd. Suck suck suck. Awful surge protection and if you read the fine print they ask you not to supplement with better surge protection.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

So if I have to replace It, what brand should I go with?

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> So if I have to replace It, what brand should I go with?



I never know what's going to be available in Canada, I'd just look for a true sine wave, true online, double conversion UPS made by a company known for quality UPS products. I like Eaton's products. Liebert, Minuteman, and used to be good too, I have seen their products advertised at decent prices but don't know if their quality has held up over time. 



I think Alpha brand might be Canadian and they are popular with telco and CATV carriers, I think they have some good products.


----------

